
Seymour Papert and Alan Kay on Technology in Education (C-SPAN 1995) - ontouchstart
https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4616563/seymour-papert-alan-kay-technology-education
======
ontouchstart
Just realized that the flash version of the clip doesn't work on mobile
device. So if you are on mobile, please go to the original

[https://www.c-span.org/video/?67583-1/technology-
education](https://www.c-span.org/video/?67583-1/technology-education)

and fast forward to 10:25 mark

------
ontouchstart
This is an extension of this discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202330)

